# Adopting a feral



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Has anyone adopted a feral? What are some of the risks and rewards?


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

The younger they are, the easier it is to domesticate them, but I've had good luck with cats ages 10 months (crazy wild feral) to 4 years (she was used to seeing people, but terrified of them.) My ferals had to learn to trust and I find that very touching and rewarding. They have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

My feral I adopted at about 5-6 mos old 3 day out of the colony about 8(?) years ago. Took him about 5 years to get on my lap. He has finally accepted visitors and even lets some pet him but mine is the only lap he will tolerate. He still "disciplines" me sometimes by boxing me if I pet/ scratch him wrong. He is amazing at demonstrating what he wants instead of vocalizing as he was taught at an early age not to purr or meow. He's just the most interesting cat I've ever had. So worth the time it took to socialize him.


----------

